# Photo vom Eiffelturm



## Razorhawk (27. September 2004)

Ich habe mal eine Frage.
Hat jemand von euch Hobbyfotografen eventuell ein paar Detailfoto vom Eiffelturm.
Ganz begeistert wäre ich von Fotos, welche auf der ersten Etage gemacht wurden und nicht von unten. 
Ich finde viele hochauflösende Fotos vom Turm, aber in der Regel von unten aus der Froschperpektive und von viel zu weit weg.

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## chrisbergr (29. September 2004)

Ich war jetzt zwar schon so oft da, aber Fotos habe ich nie gemacht. Das einzigste was ich habe ist nen Bild von der ersten Etage nach unten wo ich irgendwann mál im Netz gefunden habe.


----------



## Razorhawk (30. September 2004)

Gut nützt mir  wenig, da ich ähnliche nur in 3 Megapixelauflösung habe.
Aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## Jasi (3. Oktober 2004)

Vom Bild im Anhang kann ich dir ein 2mb 5 Megapixel Bild schicken. Ausserdem hab ich noch mehrere Bilder vom Eifelturm. War gestern erst da. 

Jasi


----------



## Razorhawk (4. Oktober 2004)

Danke! Hab dir eine PN geschickt!


----------

